# Perineal mass



## codedog (May 25, 2010)

Anyone know a cpt code for a perineal mass. Doc excised it  deep which turn outto be a lipoma? any ideas ? thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 25, 2010)

Was this Dermatology and what size was the excision? We need more info please and thanks!


----------



## codedog (May 25, 2010)

OPERATIVE REPORT -
Diagnosis- Perineal  mass

Procedure : Anesthesia was given and an incision was nade directly over the area for around 7 cm and dissected down through the skin and subctaneous vtissue to what appeared to be a large lipoma which was deep. It was all removed. It was  over 5CM TO 8 cm . Excellent hemostasis was noted. The wound was closed with 3-0 Vicryl and then the  nylon. 

Thats all I have on this ? any ideas for cpt


----------

